# Screen Printing on Nylon?



## hoaxclothing (Sep 1, 2006)

I am looking to screen print on Nylon shorts. I am worried that normal plastisol ink will not cure to the shorts. Has anyone had any experience on this or any ideas on the best way to go about this?

Thanks.​


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

You need to get a NYLON additive. If you try to print regular plasticol it will wash off. NYLABOND is an additive you add about 10-15% to your ink. Run through the dryer as you normally would. You might need to let the shorts sit a while before boxing up so that they coll down properly. Actually pretty easy. Just make sure you add the additive.


----------

